# Feeding cockatiel pellets



## djed (Jan 19, 2012)

Our local pet shop haven't stocked any Cockatiel pellets, so I have bought some 4mm chicken pellets. Does anyone feed their birds chicken pellets?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont think chicken pellets are a good idea because of the fact that chickens eat different foods than cockatiels, so the pellets would be much different.


can you get parrot or parakeet pellets? is there another store?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try ordering online. The contents in chicken pellets wouldn't be suitable for a cockatiel, the nutrient contents are very different.


----------



## djed (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Guys for your quick responses.
I will phone around the nearest other petshops.


----------

